# Saint Saens beyond Le Carnaval Des Animaux, Danse Macabre, Samson Et Dalila, and the Organ Symphony



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Saint Saens is a composer whose music I know only through the works indicated above. I am interested in discovering more (Symphonies, concerti, chamber music, etc) and would appreciate recommendations of works and great recordings thereof. My preference is for single discs rather than sets. Thank you all!

Louis Solomons


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There is a truly great CD that has what are without question his three best concertos: no. 2 for piano, no. 1 for cello and no. 3 for violin. For most listeners this is all the Saint-Saens concerto they need. It's on Sony. HERE

For the symphonies, the third is deservedly the most famous and the best. But I think all five are worth The Martinon set on EMI is pretty hard to equal much less beat. HERE

You can get the symphonies also in the Warner Saint-Saens Edition which also has the concertos as well as generous samplings of the chamber music, solo piano music and choral and songs. And it's cheap.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know the recording mentioned, but I agree that these 3 concertos (1st cello, 2nd piano, 3rd violin + 4th piano concerto) should be the first stop. The 2nd cello concerto and the remaining piano concertos are also worth checking out, the other violin concertos are far less important (some more like short concert pieces). I have heard his tone poems but don't remember them well enough to recommend them.

The most original chamber work seems to me the septet with trumpet, think neoclassicism a generation or two earlier. The most famous chamber piece might be the d minor violin sonata, but all the other sonatas, trios, quartets, quintets are nice music if you like broadly classicist romantic music. I don't think it reaches the best of Franck, Fauré (or Brahms) but it's worth trying.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

What are great newer recordings of the 2nd and 4th Piano Concertos, the Third Violin Concerto, and the First Cello Concerto? I wasn't able to find any of the aforementioned CD's on Qobuz.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't know. I have Roge/Dutoit/Decca (+ Chung, violin, Harell, cello) and Collard/Previn/EMI for the piano concertos, I think these are recordings from the late 1970s or 1980s. Similarly, Hoelscher/EMI for the violin concertos and a few more for the 3rd. There is a good one with Shaham/Sinopoli/DG.

chamber music: nash ensemble has several disc with mixed works.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

All 5 piano concertos are great, not only 2 and 4. 5 may even be the best one, 1 and 3 are underrated, specially 3.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

I also only know few works. Pretty funny because Danse Macabre was the very first piece of classical music I loved. But only recently I listened to the organ symphony and I really liked it. Just today I listened to the 3rd violin concerto. Really liked it so I will be using this thread as well


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Based on these recommendations, I think I'll check out all five piano concertos, the Third Violin Concerto, and the Cello Concertos (there's a CD with Johannes Moser performing all of Saint Saens's music for the cello). Maybe that's good for now. Thoughts?


----------



## MusicInTheAir (Apr 21, 2007)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Saint Saens is a composer whose music I know only through the works indicated above. I am interested in discovering more (Symphonies, concerti, chamber music, etc) and would appreciate recommendations of works and great recordings thereof. My preference is for single discs rather than sets. Thank you all!
> 
> Louis Solomons


One of my favorite musical quotes is Sir Thomas Beecham's that he felt that Saint-Saens was a first- rate composer of second -rate music. A critique I don't agree with. I enjoy and would recommend Saint Saens Violin Sonatas and Piano Trios. Besides that, as others have written, the piano concertos (special mention to 2,3 & 4) are very fine. As is the third Violin Concerto and Cello Concerto. There's a CD set of the symphonies conducted by Martinon, I would recommend. And don't forget the wonderful Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso for Violin. ..


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Well the Organ Symphony has never clicked for me, and I don't listen to opera, so no Samson and Dalila for me. I do love his concertos particularly his Cello Concerto # 1. I do love the Carnival of the Animals.

Like MBHaub I do regard this disc highly:












I do also hold Wispelwey's recording of the first Cello Concerto very highly but it is paired with a superb recording of Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations and Bruch's Kol Nidrei:


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Will check out the Pieter Wispelway (I found that on Qobuz) and the Violin Sonatas (I found a recording with Renaud Capucon, Bertrand Chamayou, and Edgar Moreau; coupled with the First Cello Sonata and Second Piano Trio). Lastly, another recording of interest is both Piano Trios played by Trio Wanderer on the Harmonia Mundi label.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Another vote for piano concerto no.5 from me and for some of the chamber music (there's a particularly lovely Berceuse op.38 for violin and piano). Possibly my favourite single concertante movement by Saint-Saens however is his delightful Havanaise for violin and orchestra, pure musical sunlight.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Recommendation for Piano Concerto No. 1 here. From its haunting opening of horns echoing across the silent void, the incredible G minor slow movement and the thrilling and life-affirming finale, it is absolutely perfect in its execution of the PIANO CONCERTO in all its glory.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> Recommendation for Piano Concerto No. 1 here. From its haunting opening of horns echoing across the silent void, the incredible G minor slow movement and the thrilling and life-affirming finale, it is absolutely perfect in its execution of the PIANO CONCERTO in all its glory.


Just listening it on Qobuz now, coupled with the Second Concerto and the Allegro Appasionato. It's a Naxos release on which Romain Descharmes is the soloist, and Marc Soustrot conducts the Malmo Symphony Orchestra. (I've added this entire cycle to my collection).


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

The man was a genius. Every time I hear Saint-Saens I think: what a fantastic composer that was! 

The third violin concerto is perfect from the first to the last note. Recording with Szeryng is beautiful. This album is also beautiful from start to finish (available on Spotify).


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

The Saint-Saens I listen to the most is his chamber music. The great Piano Trios performed by the Florestan Trio on Hyperion (single disc) get the most play. These are top-notch piano trios. The Nash Ensemble 2cd chamber collection is excellent and includes the Septet and Piano Quartet. I think you'll like it.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> The Saint-Saens I listen to the most is his chamber music. The great Piano Trios performed by the Florestan Trio on Hyperion (single disc) get the most play. These are top-notch piano trios.


Thanks. I just looked on Qobuz and can't find this particular version. My other options are the Gould Piano Trio, or Trio Wanderer. What would you recommend?


----------



## SearsPoncho (Sep 23, 2020)

LouisMasterMusic said:


> Thanks. I just looked on Qobuz and can't find this particular version. My other options are the Gould Piano Trio, or Trio Wanderer. What would you recommend?


Unfortunately, I believe Hyperion does not allow its recordings on streaming platforms. I usually listen to the Florestan Trio on Hyperion but I also have a Naxos recording of the piano trios with the Joachim Trio. I'm not familiar with either of the recordings you mentioned. I would pick any recording and just get to know the music.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

SearsPoncho said:


> Unfortunately, I believe Hyperion does not allow its recordings on streaming platforms. I usually listen to the Florestan Trio on Hyperion but I also have a Naxos recording of the piano trios with the Joachim Trio. I'm not familiar with either of the recordings you mentioned. I would pick any recording and just get to know the music.


Hi. I've been listening to quite a bit of Saint-Saens lately and want to branch out to Claude Debussy now for a change. Since I only know the ''Prelude A Di L'apres Midi D'un Faune, I've added ''The Best Of Debussy'' (a Naxos release) to my Qobuz collection so that I can get to know more of his music. When I come back to Saint-Saens, I'll check out the Naxos release of the Piano Trios by the Joachim Trio that you recommended. Thanks.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's not major Debussy but if you find it, try his early piano trio (sometimes used as filler). Other rather obvious branchings/continuations from Saint-Saens (chamber) are Fauré and Chausson (esp. the sextet/concert and the poeme).


----------



## LouisMasterMusic (Aug 28, 2013)

Kreisler jr said:


> It's not major Debussy but if you find it, try his early piano trio (sometimes used as filler). Other rather obvious branchings/continuations from Saint-Saens (chamber) are Fauré and Chausson (esp. the sextet/concert and the poeme).


OK. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

The Christmas Oratorio is marvelous St. Saens, and, a perfect breath of fresh air from the overplayed Messiah.

Piano concerto #5 is his best I think, but there are some shorter pieces like Wedding Cake and Africa that are so fun for the ear.


----------



## Shoskofiev (5 mo ago)

A work that is rarely mentioned is *La Foi - Trois tableaux symphoniques *and it's a fabulous work. It receives a most satisfactory performance here:










Avoid the Hyperion recording of it, it's not in the same league as the aforementioned rendition.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

Some perfect St. Saens for a lovely day. La muse et le poete, Op. 132, R. 208


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Bis has a great serie, with father and son, Kantorow


----------

